# Decent pencils!?



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Where, oh where can I get decent pencils? Or are they even made any more?
All of the pencils seem to come with broken 'leads". You sharpen them and the 'lead' falls right out. I cannot tell you how many pencils I have had to throw away.. two already today.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I either check the wood before I buy them, or use some form of mechanical pencil. Some of the pencils have a "wood" that reminds me of a really weird soft plastic. They aren't as sturdy as the ones with a harder wood. I don't know if it's because the wood doesn't bond with the graphite or what but the cheap ones are impossible to use.

I really like the mechanical pencils that have replaceable points rather than a clicking action. I can't find a single photo of them online. I've seen them in regular stores before so I know they are out there. When the lead on the front of the pencil runs down you pull it off and then stick it through the back. Another section pushes out the front as the one in the back is pushed in. No sharpening required.

Kayleigh


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

This links to a blog post with a highly enthusiastic recommendation. I have not tried these pencils myself, but they sure sound good. A quick check at Office Depot shows $18/36 pencils - so 50 cents each, which I suppose is a little on the high end but they sound worth it.

I highly recommend this website for the math worksheets. They are fantastic for timed test practice!

http://www.dadsworksheets.com/2009/02/19/ultimate-pencils-for-worksheet-marathons/#more-374


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok, so not being able to find the pencils I was talking about has been driving me nuts. Found them! They are called pop-a-point pencils. These are the kind that I have scattered throughout the house. http://www.medibadge.com/Fruit_Scent_Pop-A-Point_Pencil_P2496C108.cfm They smell yummy, but boys might not think they are as neat. This site has lots of different designs and I think they're a little bit cheaper. http://www.seacoastschoolsupply.com/catalog/catalog.php?category=12

None of them are especially cheap as pencils are concerned but they are lots of fun. I remember my first grade teacher had a great big box of different kinds of pencils and erasers. Different people got to pick things out of the box on different days. I think it was usually whoever had to be the "caboose" in lines. Some things, like walking everywhere in a line, I don't plan on doing with my children. Other things, like getting to pick fun pencils out of a box as a treat, I intend to do.

Kayleigh


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Are the points strong enough to hold up?


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't think I've ever had a point break on one of the pop a point ones. I'm not a particularly light writer, although I might not press as hard as a child would. The graphite in them actually shows up, unlike the cheapy pencils, so you don't need to write as hard.

Kayleigh


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I have been having the same problem here lately. Bought a few packs of pencils since the beginning of the school year- all diffrent brands and the lead kept breaking and falling out when you try and sharpen them. You wouldn't think a decent pencil would be that hard to find.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is soooo annoying. The one pencil that we have that is awesome is a drawing pencil. Darn thing was expensive, but the marks are dark and clear, the wood is tight and it stays sharp... After I go through the random pencils here and discard the cryuddy ones, I will try to go for good ones. Perhaps carpenter's pencils would be better as well. If I can find the ones that aren't square for small fingers.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Ticonderoga brand is good. We've had good luck with them. Smooth lead and a great eraser. I don't allow DS (3rd grader) to use mechanical pencils or pens.....yet. Purchased them at Staples for $7.79 (24 ct).


----------



## richgirl (Jan 7, 2010)

Ticondaroga are the best...I spent many years throwing pencils away..now Ticondaroga are the ONLY ones I buy!! :dance:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Noted. Thanks.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We have mechanical pencils, but the kids so through SO MUCH lead that they are back to the old style pencils as I'm out of lead. I do prefer the .7, so I pay the extra for those. I forgot all about Ticondaroga brand, we didn't have them in Hungary, I'll have to add those to my next shopping list. The pencils in Hungary make the cheap ones here look like a great product!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Fantastic. I will see if I can find Ticondaroga here at Staples. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Another fan of Ticonderogas. I thought I was a little weird because I have a favorite pencil. At least I know I have company now.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Henry David Thoreau's family owned a pencil company and Henry David perfected the art of binding clay with the graphite (called plumbago back then) to make his family's company the leading American pencil manufacturer.

Hey...I thought it was interesting. Transcendentalism and pencils. Cool.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

jmtinmi said:


> Ticonderoga brand is good. We've had good luck with them. Smooth lead and a great eraser. I don't allow DS (3rd grader) to use mechanical pencils or pens.....yet. Purchased them at Staples for $7.79 (24 ct).


I agree with the Ticonderoga. Excellent pencils.

I've also had very nice results from Mirado (Black Warrior) pencils. The ones that are painted black on the outside. Very nice pencils. They used to sell them at Wal*Mart.. haven't seen them there for ages though.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is nice to knwo that pencil problems are wide spread. I thought perhaps we were just doing something terribly wrong or were cursed in some way.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

We also only buy Ticonderoga's, I buy them by the case at Costco or on sale at the beginning of each school year (I buy all my school supplies for the entire year during the sales in August).


----------



## Arkansasfarmgal (Oct 12, 2007)

Boy do I know how frustrating it is to find a decent pencil. With 3 homeschooled boys, two of which push down hard on their pencils they were constantly having to stop to sharpen them. The Ticonderoga's work best for us too. I've been getting them at WM but I'm hoping to find them cheaper at Sam's.(need to add them to my next shopping list)


----------



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

We also do ticonderogas here. I get mine from Teachers Supply, they have a store in the city where I have family and do a store clerance 90% off right before the new year. I am already planning my list for next time


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a lot of pencils...Apparently, being homeschooled means the extended family things we lack crappy cheap pencils and give the kids those holiday $1 section for 20 ones. The electric shapener just eats them up. 

We're ticonderoga fans here too.


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

Mirado makes a good pencil


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I wanted to add that we found Ticonderoga pencils that are black with three sides, like little triangles, my older daughter likes mechanical pencils or these three sided pencils (she's very picky). The triangle makes them easier for younger kids to hold as well.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I found and bought a pack of black Ticonderagos today. I look forward to not having to stop at least once a day because the 'lead' fell out and I look forward to not having to sharpen them with a knife.


----------

